# breed?



## francescaca (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi! I was recently a new cat owner but had to give my cat away because my mom was allergic. I really loved her and plan on having a cat when I move out and I plan of having the same type of cat. But I don't know what breed my cat was!! I was wondering if you guys could tell by looking at a picture of her?

http://tinypic.com/r/zt91m9/6
http://tinypic.com/r/2qk71ms/6


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, she was pretty! She reminds me of a 'breed', but I'll be *darned* if I can remember the name! Did she have a short muzzle, like the Persian cats ... but also had a shorter hair coat, very different from the long-haired Persians? I *think* the breed may have been called "Exotic" or "Exotic Shorthair". I'll have to search. 

Okay! There IS a breed called Exotic Shorthair. Here is a link to the Cat Fancier's Association info about the breed: http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/profiles/exotic.html

It looks like they come in all colors:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15252 <--The two posts in that thread might be helpful.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't think her face is as smushed in as an Exotic which has a true Persian type. To me she looks more like an _American Shorthair_, which has a slightly longer body than a British Shorthair which is a cheekier, chunkier, heavier boned cat.

Cat Fanciers' Association: Breed Profile: American Shorthair While cats pictured are tabbies, ASH do come in solid colors like white as well.

Cat Fanciers' Association: Breed Profile: British Shorthair These cats also come in other solid colors beside blue, as well as tabbies.


----------

